# Campsites near Portsmouth Docks



## OllieJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

We are just getting ready to sail off to Santander from Portsmouth in a couple of weeks. Does anyone know of a good campsite near the Docks in Portsmouth as we want to stay for a couple of nights before we go? Must have electricity but not fussed about shower blocks etc. Also, we have been told that it is possible to park overnight in the Docks in Portsmouth when we come back - is that right? Appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi OllieJoe,
Try

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...rIGQCA&usg=AFQjCNEW99EyZXepRRxlsaUI13CUfUMTOQ

Roger


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Take a look here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-132329-.html

Portsmouth isn't well served by campsites I'm afraid. 

Can't comment on the dock parking situation, I'm sure someone else can though...........................


----------



## OllieJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

prof20 said:


> Hi OllieJoe,
> Try
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...rIGQCA&usg=AFQjCNEW99EyZXepRRxlsaUI13CUfUMTOQ
> ...


----------



## OllieJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

gaspode said:


> Take a look here:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-132329-.html
> 
> ...


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>Drove Lea Farm< if your not a Caravan Club Member but it has no hard standings. If you want hard standing, and are a CC member give >Arden CL< a ring and reserve one of their 3 hard standings or alternatively the adjacent CL >Carefree Nurseries< has 5 hardstandings. Both are excellent CLs but a little more expensive than Drove Lea.
peedee


----------



## OllieJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

*Sites near Portsmouth*

Hey peedee, many thanks for the info - really appreciate it!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

OllieJoe said:


> Also, we have been told that it is possible to park overnight in the Docks in Portsmouth when we come back - is that right? Appreciate any advice. Thanks!


We've done it several times before we have gone to Spain but can't see why you should not be able to do so on your return. Go back round to where you would normally wait to board the boat and, instead of queuing in the lanes marked for check-in, go to the extreme left of the parking area( alongside the multi-story car park ) and sleep there. We've always found it safe, well-lit and guarded.

See:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/portsmouth-ferry-port-campsite.html

G


----------



## OllieJoe (Sep 26, 2012)

*Parking in Portsmouth Dock on return from Spain*

Many thanks for your reply Grizzly - that was really helpful.

Cheers!

Ollie Joe


----------

